# Sorority upgrade *pics pics pics*



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

So I finally started a sorority the other day. I had them in a 10 gallon but overnight I remembered I had a 15 gallon sitting around...So of course I decided to put the sorority int here instead. The main reason is because one of my large driftwood pieces would fit in the 15 and not the 10.

I thought the driftwood would help break the view near the surface and make the tank more peaceful.


Before











and after!!!




















The girls checkin their new digs















































I've learned that Calliope is a camera sl*t. XD


----------



## SecretStich (Jan 11, 2012)

Pretty!!!


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you!! !


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

she some camera hogger XD very pretty and unique on how you made it  i wish i had something like that


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks! I prospect for fun in the summer so I always come back with lots of interesting rocks. I also live in the country and gather my own driftwood. It takes time to waterlog and clean but its well worth it! And cheaper too!


I added a few girls today so i mixed it up a bit and added some more plants.


it looks like this now


----------



## Rjb5584 (Sep 22, 2011)

REALLY jealous! Beautifully done! Can't wait until I can finally start a sorority, and beautiful tanks like this make it that much harder!


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks! I find it so much fun to decorate tanks...I have so many due to that. xD I just can wait for the ground to thaw this spring and find more rocks and such. 

Youll need to post lots of pics when you finally give in and get a sorority.


----------



## livingart (Jan 1, 2012)

PixelatedPaint said:


> I've learned that Calliope is a camera sl*t. XD


Hey, if you've got it, you know what they say!

She's a cutie, and she know's it :lol:


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Great tanks!!! Well done


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


Seriously most of my females could care less about he camera but Calliope acts like a dog to a ball. xD Unlike most of my makes who alway swim away when I so much as THINK about taking a pic.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Oooh!! I love sloped look... Would you mind if i copied that idea with my sorority? :3 I really think its neat.

Your tank is beautiful, and your girls are so cute!


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks!


I like to mix things up a lot..I seldom have flat bottom tanks...unless they are temporary.

Feel free to copy it. I'm honored that you like it enough to do so.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I love the look, and i know my girls will like it too. 

Now i just have to go and get the rocks and more sand to build up the hill... X3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

eek! you reminded me to snatch the driftwood from my parents house before they toss it  two HUGE pieces, about 5-6 feet long of fresh-water driftwood... >< :lol:

Also... any ideas on what natural rocks are okay to use? or how to test them?  I find pretty ones here and there because of our fresh water lakes. My girls got so big..meaty.... o.o;; scary to see the before and after of mine xD your must love that tank


----------



## Rjb5584 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> eek! you reminded me to snatch the driftwood from my parents house before they toss it  two HUGE pieces, about 5-6 feet long of fresh-water driftwood... >< :lol:
> 
> Also... any ideas on what natural rocks are okay to use? or how to test them?  I find pretty ones here and there because of our fresh water lakes. My girls got so big..meaty.... o.o;; scary to see the before and after of mine xD your must love that tank


I don't know much, but if I were you, I'd take a water test of one of your tanks before adding a new rock, then (after washing it without soap, of course), putting it in a small container with the same type of substrate and plants, then taking another reading of that water after a couple days.

After looking into starting a Sulawesi shrimp tank, I learned that some rock compositions can increase or decrease pH--by how much depends on the rock, the water it's in, and any other substrates.

Obviously bettas aren't nearly as fragile as Sulawesi shrimp, but I thought it was a valuable bit of knowledge nonetheless! :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: definitely! I have a piece of petrified wood I wanted to add. had to boil the heck out of it to remove those pesky little eggs of some sort of bug... now it's clean aaaand not in a tank  hehe. I'd aim for rocks in the water rather than in rock gardens because they are smoother... And that's a good stragedy!! thanks =D


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I always soak new rocks for roughly a week. especially porous looking ones...ones with many tiny holes in them. Rocks like limestone will increase your ph. I think its due to the calcium that is leached out into the water. Any stone that is made from dead anything will probably do this. Corals, limestone and so on.


Things liek quartz, agate, most riverstones, jasper and so on are fine. If in doubt, test them while soaking them. Smooth rocks are usually safe.


To waterlog your own driftwood, you'll need a large tub to hold enough water to completely submerge the piece of wood. I usually have rocks weighing it down. I let the driftwood soak for a week, then I take it out, give it a scrub and rinse and the submerge and weight down again. I do this until the water is clear and I no longer need to weigh it down. Mine have sometimes taken a week or two..then again some have taken a couple of months.

Always fill the tub after the driftwood is in the tub. The water will be more likely to creep into crevices and cracks that way. Driftwood is pretty buoyant.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

PixelatedPaint said:


> I always soak new rocks for roughly a week. especially porous looking ones...ones with many tiny holes in them. Rocks like limestone will increase your ph. I think its due to the calcium that is leached out into the water. Any stone that is made from dead anything will probably do this. Corals, limestone and so on.
> 
> 
> Things liek quartz, agate, most riverstones, jasper and so on are fine. If in doubt, test them while soaking them. Smooth rocks are usually safe.
> ...


 Thanks for the tip  I'd have to cut them anyways just to get them to fit in a tank xDD I'll be looking for a tub :lol: Everytime I see people with driftwood in their tanks I keep remembering I forgot about mine><


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

No problem. I always feel a bit more pride when I use something I've prepped personally vs something I purchased.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree. To even buy driftwood here... a small pathetic piece is like 30.00 :| for me it's even too small for my 10 gallons - let along a 29 gallon ><


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Exactly...even fake driftwood is expensive.xD I just practice patience and go out and find my own.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree xD when I get this 29 upstairs, I'm using the aqua-tech 20-40 for it, and using the aquaclear 20 for the 20... some reason the 20 came with the better filter  then I add driftwood and other natural stuff 

I know I have seen this question a lot. Mind as well ask because I don't even know.... using sand... like, beach sand. bad idea?


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

The problem with beach sand is that its got critters in it..salt as well.I would sooner go with the safer route of buying it. I use Silica 2 sand. 2 stands for the size of the grain. You need to rinse it a bit before using though but otherwise its perfect. I have it in all of my tanks. A 40kg bag cost me 12 dollars. xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ahh that makes more sense xD there's usually "no it's dirty" answers 'cept what do people do with driftwood that they don't want to buy? :lol: it's "dirty" too. I wish any place here sold sand :| I seriously need a trip up to the city :lol:


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I bye mine from construction stores. You can probably go with play sand too as long as there is no major current. But playsand is way harder to clean in my opinion. As with anything you need to QT and treat it if need be. But usually bagged substrates are fine. I soak my driftwood not just to water log but to clean off any loose pieces and rinse off anything that may be on it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I love coming across good info :lol: I've never heard of playsand being used...someone had asked me if they could use that "moon sand" stuff that is a structure in water, but when you pull it out it collapses into dry sand  I, said no ><


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

ya that sounds too risky. 

I've used playsand and has some issues with strong current tanks. It would kick up and get caught int the filter. But if you have a low current filter it'll stay put. Also be careful when doing water changes so it doesn't get into the filter. I use silica now because its heavier and coarser so it'll stay in place.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hmm lol I think I may just get the aquarium recommended sand :lol: sounds less risky :lol:


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

The aquarium sand can dot he same thing.  it depends on the grain size. they are essentially the same thing. Just different sizes and colors. Although some may have nutrients added but if not tits just an expensive bag of sand. Silica suits all of my needs. Its white-whitish, slightly bigger so it doesnt kick up and aerates far easier. its also dirt cheap.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol well I have live plants here and there  we have the gravel for plants... but it's soooo expensive for a lame 5 lbs bag -.-


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

thats why i go with silica. Easiest to clean by far and isnt so fine so the plants have less of a hard time making room for their roots too. enough sand to fill more than a 60 gallon for 12 bucks...xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xDD geesh I'm going to look that sand up lol!!


----------

